

Some thoughts about Packer - cwebberops
http://cwebber.net/blog/2013/07/01/packer-first-thoughts/

======
jerrya
I'd really like to find a coursera/udacity/... course or any tutorial on basic
devops that includes the use of vagrant/packer chef/puppet/ansible....

~~~
EvanKelly
From the front page earlier today:
[http://blog.kloudless.com/2013/07/01/automating-
development-...](http://blog.kloudless.com/2013/07/01/automating-development-
environments-with-vagrant-and-puppet/)

Not terribly in depth, but covers Vagrant and Puppet.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
jerrya: In addition to that, you should check out my comment [1] on that
thread.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5973916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5973916)

------
zimbatm
I'm wondering, how do you replace an old image with a new one. Do you just
start a new VM and terminate the old one ?

~~~
cwebberops
Not sure I understand the question but, a new image is generated every time
you run packer build.

------
shousper
I really don't see why ruby is such a pain for ops.. rvm is dead simple to get
up and running, is it not?

